# RC Refurb Etc.& TPR Host The NSR Modern GT Series



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*NSR MODERN GT SERIES RACE
SATURDAY APRIL 9TH 2011

























 MOSLER MT900R PORSCHE 997 CORVETTE C6R













 AUDI R8

**(NSR RUBBER TIRES ONLY)**

TRACK OPEN AT 11PM
TECH AT 1PM
RACE START AT 2PM

FEE: $15.00

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

**OTHER RACE DATES & TRACKS FOR THIS SERIES

*April 9th 2011 RC Refurb/TP Racing Willingboro NJ
April 23rd 2011 Holts Track Plainfield NJ
May 14th 2011 Baskins Track Staten Island NY
May 28th 2011 Shadow Raceway Willingboro NJ
June 11th 2011 GT Slots Philadelphia PA
June 25th 2011 S & S Speedway NE PA
July TBD 2011 Finals Championship Racein PA OR NJ 
Please check Calender For Other Race Dates*

Tech Inspection
• Tech will take place with Martin & Arron. It will take place before the beginning of any race. All the cars in the race will be checked, if a car is found to be illegal at any point during the race that competitor’s points will be scrubbed for that meeting.
• Top 4 finalists may have their cars opened up and put on the track for every one to see at the end of the race.
• Weight may be added inside the car only and must be securely fixed with glue or tape (Lead / lead/alloy substitutes only)
• Cars will be checked to ensure all parts used are eligible and all rules are adhered to.
• Motors must remain sealed/un-opened; any evidence of cans being opened will be viewed as tampering with the motor and is illegal.
• Front axles/tires must not stick out from the body. Front wheels must run with tires.
• Failure to enter tech when required will result in disqualification.
• Chief Tech’s decision is final.

RACE FORMAT
• Each driver will race once on each lane and will be given lane choice according to a random drawing of numbers.
• The heats will be raced over 5 to10 minutes based on the amount of racers entered per race. 12 or less will be 10 minute heats. 13 or more will be 5 minute heats. All race times are then totaled to give a final position.
• Tires can be cleaned under green flag conditions or between heats with tape or tape like devices only.
• Cars can only be repaired under green flag conditions.
• This is a non magnet series. Traction magnets are NOT allowed.
CHAMPIONSHIP FORMAT
• Best 5 from 6 rounds will count.
• In the event of a tie the result will be decided by count-back. ie the drivers with the greater number of 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc. In the unlikely event that there is still a tie all 5 rounds will count.
• The points are as follows:
1st – 100pts 2nd - 90pts 3rd – 80pts 4th – 70pts 5th – 65pts 6th – 60pts 7th – 55pts 8th – 50pts 9th – 45pts 10th – 40pts 11th – 25th – 3pts.
RULES
• Only NSR GT Class cars are eligible for use. Mosler MT900r, Porsche 997, Corvette, Audi R8.
• Traction Magnets MUST be removed and no extra magnets can be added.
• Cars MUST have all their chassis to body fixing screws firmly secured or covered with a piece of tape or to prevent screws working loose and falling onto the track.

BODY
- Bodies may be repainted but must remain standard, no lowering of bodies, body mounting posts or trimming of wheel arches The use of unpainted bodies is allowed, as long as there is some kind of personalized markings. Headlamp / tail lamp lenses must be in place at the start of the first heat of each race.

CHASSIS
- Chassis must match the body and remain total standard. No modifications or alterations allowed.

MOTOR MOUNTS
-Mount must be totally standard. No trimming allowed.

MOTORS
- Any NSR motor 25k RPM or under is eligible for use.

GEARING
- NSR gears or pinions only are allowed.

WHEELS
- NSR wheels only are allowed.

TIRES
- Rear Tires have be NSR rubber and may be glued to the wheels, trued and treated but must feel dry to touch at the start of a race. Tire goops are NOT allowed. In order for the TECHIES to identify the tires used are legal, the NSR logo which is moulded to the tire wall must be clearly visible . Please Note if the tires are not easily identifiable by the TECHIES they will be deemed illegal.
- Front Tires have to be NSR. Front tires may be clear varnished.

GUIDES
- Any guide from the NSR range IS eligible.

FREE CHOICE
- Only parts available from the NSR range that are supplied with the car are to be used except for the following: Braid, axle/guide spacers, motor to guide cable, alloy wheel grub screws and body screws & motor fixing screws.

Other Notes
If it is not expressly in the rules then it is not legal.

RCR/TPR
215-651-1272
*


----------

